# Very thick Liquid soap



## Afaf (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi All,

This is my third batch of LS, and first using the glycerin method and first time using essential oils, it is pure castile soap. When I added Essential oils, it clouded which I don't mind and had foams on top. Now after 15 hours it's really really thick with some foam that looks sticky.

Is this normal? shall I add more water or just wait for one week and then check it again?

Afaf


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 13, 2015)

Some EO's and FOs will thicken liquid soap, I use them for body wash since they gel up. If you want it more liquid you can add more water but be aware of the amount and if you sell consider adding a preservative.


----------



## Afaf (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you so much, I was worried that something was wrong with it 
I don't sell it just for personal use, but good idea to add it if I'm gifting someone.


----------



## Susie (Sep 14, 2015)

Out of curiosity, which EO was it?


----------



## Afaf (Sep 20, 2015)

Susie said:


> Out of curiosity, which EO was it?




Sorry for the late reply! It is a blend that contains cedarwood, lavender, peppermint and rosemary


----------

